# RCD-510 Screen Color Change?



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to change the color of the RCD-510 screen, mine is red, grey and black, the other day I saw pics on Das Auto Magazine of a Jetta RCD-510 with blue and grey screens. Thanks.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: RCD-510 Screen Color Change? (danyvw)*

Not positive, but I would think that is becasue the it matches the interior lighting of the jetta. Arent they still using the indiglo?


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: RCD-510 Screen Color Change? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Not positive, but I would think that is becasue the it matches the interior lighting of the jetta. Arent they still using the indiglo? 

i don't think he's talking about the indiglo backlighting. the rns and rcd systems have different color schemes depending on which car they are installed in. i think the cc gets the "premium" color scheme that can be changed via vagcom....i think.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

jaronbrass, that's exactly what I'm talking about, so maybe it could be change it via VAG-COM.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

On the RNS510, there is a drop box that can be selected to change the screen color/look. I spent some time with my RCD510 and VCDS and have not been able to find this adjustment. You might ask in the VAGCOM forum.


----------



## vertexTO (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: RCD-510 Screen Color Change? (danyvw)*

it's not possible to change the color theme of RCD510 via VAGCOM. only the RNS510 has different themes.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

which version does my 09cc have? I'd love the blu scheme!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: RCD-510 Screen Color Change? (vertexTO)*

It does look that way.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

So there is no option to change screen color in RCD-510 via VAG-COM like in the RNS-510?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i saw a thread that same vag-com code applies to both rcd-510 and rns-510
i like how premium looks
i would like to change mine as well


_Modified by akipal at 10:57 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i saw a thread that same vag-com code applies to both rcd-510 and rns-510


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

There is not a VAG code to change color. The long coding screen has a drop box which allows you to choose a style on the RNS510. That option is not available on the RCD510.


----------



## smkg (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

What about the colors on the GTI RCD-510? There has to be a way to get a better color scheme going!
See:
http://www.vw.com/gti/gallery/en/us/#/interior/3/
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/...63#43
?????????


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Many pics on the VW.com website are from European models. My guess is that the RCD units are hard-coded for a color theme in the US, but may be changed elsewhere. I have scanned 3 US RCD510s w/VCDS and I have not found where this can be modified.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Way back when I had a Denon head unit and you could change the color of the screen with small covers that went over the lamps. Granted you had to pull the faceplate off but it wasn't that big a deal. 
How sad since you can change the dash color on a Mustang to any of 125 different colors.


----------

